# Simply BODACIOUS



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Simply BODACIOUS

Oh mom, not the camera again!!!!!!









OK, if I sit pretty can I have my ball? Just hurry up, I don't want my Bodacious booty getting all sandy 









Woo Hoo! Now it is reward time!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love that brindle doggy it looks in great shape too =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YUMMAY i love her


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My freind Angle has a Dog that looks exactly like her exept its a boy.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww so pretty!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on her!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

very good looking dog patch


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

She so PURDY!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

That dog is a beast, Beautiful


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

she looks great...but then again she always does!


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

She is beautiful, she has great expression in her eyes


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i love bodacious pictures! she's such a good lookin girl... thanks for sharing!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I luv her so much. I just want to squeeze her face and cover her in kisses.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Simply Gorgeous! Great shots!!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

She's sooo SEXY!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on her


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BABY! I'M NOT A FAN OF BRINDLE, BUT WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> BEAUTIFUL BABY! I'M NOT A FAN OF BRINDLE, BUT WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


Thanks!

That is honestly why I always tell people never judge by color. There are great dogs in every color out there and though preferences are OK they shouldn't be a priority when picking.

I have a rainbow of dogs LOL and love them all the same.

The darker brindle shades like her mahogany brindle are tough because they is harder to see the muscle tone on especially in pictures. It pretty much gets camouflaged.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

man keep coming in here and 4get to say one great looking dog


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by to take a peek at her!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes such a doll!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Her personality outshines her looks 100X . I'm really proud of her! Can you tell?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I love her!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bodacious sends you all sloppy kisses!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> My friend Angle has a Dog that looks exactly like her except its a boy.


 You'll have to get a picture and post him up


----------

